# -

## Svetishe

,     .      ,      ,       ,   .    ,   .     ?     ,  - ,    ,        .

----------

*Svetishe*,     ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## ANRy

> ,


       -  Ibw8a.exe   \nodupcheck ?
 TEMP        ?

----------


## Svetishe

> Ibw8a.exe   \nodupcheck ?


  :yes:  , .


> TEMP        ?


  ,   .

----------

*Svetishe*,  ,    ,   
( .    bat)    ,     
(     :Smilie: )     .
    :
     : 
md c:\temp\N1
set temp=c:\temp\N1
set tmp=c:\temp\N1
start Ibw8a.exe /nodupcheck


    N1  1  , N2   2 , N3  3 
  bat    .

 :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> 


  :Embarrassment:       .    ?
       :



> ,       :    H:\DOCUME~1\1AFD~1\LOCALS~1\Temp      BDE.  ,    ,    ,    .    ,    .       ?





> ->  ->  ->   ( ). 
>      TEMP  TMP ,  . 
>  C:\TEMP (  ,   ).





> . 
>    : 
>    H:\TEMP\PDOXUSRS.LSK





> H:\  TEMP ?





> . 
>   . 
>    . 
> ,  . 
> !





> .         H:\TEMP     .   ,  ,

----------

> .    ?


 ,   ,     :Smilie: 
   , .
  ?  ? :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> , .


.
     .    ,       ,      ,      .

----------

*Svetishe*,  .    ,         .     .          
    ... :Smilie:       BDE
 BDE: -  (    ,   )- BDE
	 "Configuration" - "Drivers" - "Native" - "PARADOX"  NET_DIR -       (, C:\). 
	 LANGDRIVER -   Pdox ANSI Cyrillic. 
	 LEVEL - 7 
	 "Configuration" - "Drivers" - "Native" - "DBASE"  LANGDRIVER -   dBASE RUS cp866,  LEVEL - 5 
	 "Configuration" - "System" - "INIT"  DEFAULT DRIVER - PARADOX 
	 LANGDRIVER - Pdox ANSI Cyrillic 
	 LOCAL SHARE - TRUE 
	           *.lck  *.net   .

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,   ,       ,   -

----------


## ANRy

,   BDE    H:\TEMP
  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     .   :Embarrassment:       ,      --  .

----------


## Svetishe

: _   C:\DOCUME~1\1\LOCALS~1\Temp      BDE_      ,    .

----------


## ANRy

C:\  TEMP         C:\TEMP

----------

*Svetishe*,       :yes:  
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Svetishe

_   C:\TEMP       BDE_

----------

...   :Wow:

----------

*Svetishe*,     ,      .    .      ?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   .      2008 ,    ,   .

----------

*Svetishe*,         :Smilie: 
    ... 
   ,   (  )    (     )       :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## ZZZhanna

-     .    .

----------

